# Store name options



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, I have 5 available names to choose from for my store. Please vote here and tell me what you like about your choice. Thank you.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I chose A Good Yarn because it had Yarn in the title. The one I really liked was At Loose Ends but thought a potential buyer would not know what you were selling. 

katlupe


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I too chose 'A Good Yarn'

For those of us in the Northeast, it has two meanings. Well for me anyway.

A Yarn Store
A Wicked Good Story

L


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I voted for at loose ends but after reading the posts I agree with post #2. It does clearify what you are selling immediately. 

Good and Great luck to you. I hope you do very, very well. 

I have been working in a small Quilt shop in our area. It was purchased as an exsiting shop that went under. 
And why did it go under???? Everyday I hear from former customers of that shop that the people involved weren't friendly. 
We greet each person as they come in the door. We go out of our way to help them, and we know as many names of our customers as possible. 

Have you read the book -Celebrating the Third Place: Inspiring Stories About the "Great Good Places" at the Heart of Our Communities 

This is our goal and it has been very successful so far.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I voted for knit one, crochet 2. You want a name that describes your products without any guessing. Plus you want it say what your product is even to those who may not currently be interested in that product. They tell others!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I like at loose ends and then a good yarn.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I voted for Knit One, Crochet Too (but _really_ like At Loose Ends, too!)


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't decide,,,Yarn it anyway!!!


----------

